# May be getting a 16 week old puppy, questions about training, etc.



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a question for you all. I am new to this forum but it seemed like a great place to ask for some advice, my fiance and I are wanting to get a Vizsla soon. The breeder that we found has one puppy left, she is almost 16 weeks old and he hasn't found a home for her yet. She will be AKC registered and has a really nice pedigree full of field and show Champions and lots of the Rebel Rouser lines (from what I've read these are supposed to be desierable lines for the Vizsla breed, is this correct?). The dam and sire both hunt and have completed their Junior Hunt Certifications (I'm really not sure what that means). This breeder is very well known here in Texas for having great dogs/hunting dogs and really good smart, hunting dogs from these parents. 

We do plan to do some bird hunting with the dog and I volunteer occasionally at the hospital so I want the dog to have the right temperament (mellow, easy going) to be able to be involved in the pet therapy program. Also, my fiance and I are a young early 20's couple and we are active hikers and campers (we generly have at least a 2 day trip that we take every 4-6 weeks). My fiance and I live about 5 hours from the breeder so we can't just go look and make sure she's the one we want to bring into our family without being pretty positvie upfront (especially with gas prices). We want to get a lot of training done to make sure that we have a dog that can truly be a part of our family and go just about anywhere with us.
So here's the part I'm concerned about:
She is 16 weeks old, when I asked the breeder about her personality he described her as independent and mischievious, saying that she's not afraid to venture into the brush and hunt but she still loves to be snuggled. At 16 weeks and with an independent mischievious personality I am afraid she may be harder to train and with her being older I am afraid she may not "attach" and fit into our family as well as a younger puppy....I also worry about house training and crate training and whether at this age it will be easier or harder than a 10-12 week old puppy. And the idea of already missing out on a lot of the young puppy stage as appealing as it kind of is also makes me sad because this dog will be our child forever and will be the closest thing to a grandkid our parents will have for a while. How big is the average 16 week old? Am I just being silly for being saddened on missing out on 4-8 weeks of her life already?
My fiance and I are new to bird dogs, we've researched the breed a lot and we really think it will be a good versatile breed for us but we are a little worried about the age of this particular pup will fit into the lifestyle that we have and be able to do the things we are looking forward to being able to do. 

We found some Vizsla puppies that are about 8 weeks old (5 left) that is tempting to go look at (again though a 5 hour drive the opposite direction from the other pup) just so we won't miss out on as much but I was told that this breed was an "accident" where a female had gone in heat and was on a hunt and the male dog that was hunting with them got ahold of her. The parents hunt but they definitely didn't have as good of a background as the little 16 week old girls parents and the couple "decided to not register the litter." I have to admit that I am very skeptical if the story is true but to get to choose the puppy personality that fits us and have a younger puppy that we can expose to the world at an earlier age makes it tempting to go see them.
Any ideas, comments, suggestions, etc are very welcome, I'm new to Vizslas and am just looking for some insight. Thanks!!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I just looked up pics of my V Jake at 9 weeks and 16 weeks and yes, truthfully, you will miss out on a ton getting your puppy at 16 weeks. It does sound like the 16 week puppy has a great pedigree, the Rebel Rouser bloodline is well known in the V community but unless you are going to get serious about field trials etc. it doesn't really matter. As far as the younger puppies breeder stating they decided not to register....this sound suspicious to me. There aren't a lot of Vizslas out there and for a breeder to decide not to register..just doesn't sound right. Granted, Jake is a year and a half and i've yet to send in my AKC papers.....it truly isn't that important to me as I'm not breeding him etc. Normally a breeder is more professional than that though. I would hold out and keep looking until you find the situation that feels "just right". Trust me when I say it will be worth the wait. I just love my little guy so much and can't ever imagine my life without him in it-even though he is a lot of work and the first year was tough!! Good luck!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I am very opinionated on "breeders" who have accidents--STEER CLEAR! Any breeder or pet lover who cares about the well-being & integrity of the breed does not allow accidents to happen! What kind of responsible person goes hunting with a female, in heat, with intact males? Inexcusable, IMO, and it should not be rewarded. Yes, I know the innocent puppies still need good homes, but I would be very wary. Accidents do not just happen! It is willful disregard.

As for the 16wk old....she will make a wonderful member of someones family. I have never adopted an older V, but folks on this board have, and I have heard nothing but stories full of fabulous companionship. I have adopted dogs from the shelter, and most of them were not puppies. The crate training took a little longer, manners still needed to be taught, but that is true with younger puppies too. If you want to do some hunting, the lines sound great. Breeding quality is much more important to me than the actual age of the puppy. Has the breeder done any crate training or house training? Has this pup been with the breeding family or kenneled outdoors? Our Pumpkin is a little more on the independent side; however, I have heard that can be true of the females in general? Anyway, maybe you could do some skype with the breeder? See the puppy interact "in person"? I personally would be fine with a 16wk old pup, but if you are at all unsure, I would wait or make the trip. I know how expensive gas is right now , but it will be nothing in comparison to making a decision that will impact your life for many, many years! 16 wks is still very much a baby, and a V will still be a baby/maturing at the year mark! Our V pup is 9m, and she is still very much a puppy physically & mentally. I expect it to be that way for a while. Best wishes with your decision!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Because you mentioned both hunting and a therapy dog, I think it will be worth your while to wait until you find yourself a reputable breeder with 7-8 week old puppies.

For a good hunting dog you need lots of drive, and for a good therapy dog you need calmness. I'm not sure if you can ask that much out of one dog, but if they're both important to you, you're going to need a young pup to socialize him/her right from day one.

I would talk to the breeder and let them know exactly what your plans are for this dog, and listen to their suggestions on what traits to look for.


Both breeders you mentioned sound like potential trouble, and because this dog will be a working companion, I think you should find one that doesn't leave you wondering if you made the right choice.
They are all nuts at 8 weeks, but what you teach them up until 12 weeks is key to what they'll be as adults.

A lot of breeders ship dogs as well. 
Here is a link to a hunting dog site http://gundogforum.com/forum/index.php
You should be able to source a Vizsla breeder in your area through that site.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Mischa is right. Talking to the breeder and being very specific about your puppy goals is always important. 8-12 wks is a very important time in a pups life for socialization; however, many, many therpay dogs are rescues that have been abused, gotten from shelters as older dogs, and must meet requirements (training) that is going to take time & effort in any breed regardless of age. I firmly believe that Vs are capable of excelling in multiple disciplines. It was the Vizsla in 2000 to be the 1st in AKC's history to earn 5 National titles. Breeding is important, but it is never a guarantee regarding ability or temperament. If the 16 wk pup has been well socialized in her current home, the 6 wk difference in the 10 wk old puppy you mentioned is not going to break your dog's "career" in any discipline. If it does, there are other unknown issues. We have playdates with some V Club of the Carolinas members, breeders, & trainers. 1 of the females (who the breeder would describe as much more independent than her male) is excelling in hunting, agility, and therapy work. "Tally" is 1/2 way to her Therapy International Certification. This came after Tally went hunting, was overwhelmed, and her owner had to spend a year+ just to get her to point a caged bird again. We have another V rescue who comes to play, and she is always around children with disabilities doing 6 camps per summer. The only thing known about her is she was approx. 2 when she was abandoned by a family who got her as a pet. They left a note with her saying she was too "wild" for them to care for. Go see the puppy if you can, be very clear about your desires, and wait if you have any reservations. Sorry for the long posts.


----------

